

Tumblr or Wordpress? - andrewdumont
http://andrewdumont.me/post/12272835957/tumblr-or-wordpress

======
37prime
There's self-install WordPress.org and hosted WordPress.com. I am not aware of
self-install Tumblr blog.

The post is comparing Tumblr with self-install WordPress.org.

About hosting: Replace Tumblr with WordPress.com

When you use WordPress.com, you don’t have to worry about hosting. They take
care of it.

Edit: OS X Lion sometimes auto-corrects Tumblr with Tumbler.

~~~
jfruh
True, but (and correct me if I'm wrong) if you're using a Wordpress.com blog
you have to have a URL of the format yourblog.wordpress.com, right? Whereas if
you want to go to your own domain you need to self-host. But you could set up
a domain you own to resolve to a Tumblr blog that's hosted by Tumblr.

There's definitely room for both platforms in different scenarios. I run a
self-hosted Wordpress blog that's fairly complicated and high-traffic, and
that's the right choice for that platform. But I'm probably going to start a
more stripped-down personal blog soon and Tumblr seems like the way to go for
that.

~~~
easp
You can have a custom domain with Wordpress.com hosted blogs, but you have to
pay something for it. Maybe $10/year...

~~~
37prime
easp got that right.

You can have free (insertsomethinghere).WordPress.com blog. Then you can
upgrade for custom domain, increased storage, VideoPress, custom theme/design,
etc. for a fee-per-service.

------
jfruh
One advantage of Tumblr that intrigues me, and is discussed in the article, is
the community/social/sharing aspects. The nice thing is that so long as you
don't want/need a ton of customization, you can set up a Tumblr blog and for
anyone who doesn't participate in Tumblr it just looks like an ordinary blog
and can be read and subscribed to as such (with RSS or the like). But then you
also get the potential boost of reblogs and likes from Tumblr users. Seems
like the best of both worlds.

